# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Σκοπέλου [Historic ports of Skopelos]

## Nicholas Peppas

Skopelos in 1962
Skopelos 2.jpg

Skopelos in 1978
Skopelos 1978.jpg

Skopelos in the late 1990s
Skopelos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Skopelos_ in the very early 1990s
Skopelos,jpg.jpg

One more Skopelos photo from 1989.
Skopelos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more *Skopelos* photo from 1993. What's he boat, anyone?

Skopelos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προφανως η *Σκοπελος* εχει αλλαξει πολυ απο τις 3 Οκτωβριου 1962!


19621003 Kyknos Skopelos.jpg
19621003 Kyknos Skopelos2.jpg
19621003 Kyknos Skopelos3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρη ανακοινωση για *το λιμανι της Γλωσσας* απο την εφημεριδα _Βορειοι Σποραδες_

Συγγνωμην για ην κακη ποιοτητα της φωτογραφιας αλλα δεν ειναι δυνατο να γινει καλη μεγεθυνση...

Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο; 

Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


1.jpg

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=347840


*Τίτλος*  				 Βόρειοι Σποράδες 			 						 				*Υπότιτλος*  				 Εφημερίς τεταγμένη εις τη υπηρεσίαν των Βορείων Σποράδων/ Βιοτικαί ανάγκαι-τουρισμός-πνευματική ζωή-καθολική ανάπτυξις 			 						 				*Τόπος έκδοσης*  				 Αθήνα 			 						 				*Χρονολογία*  				 1970-; 			 						 				*Αποκτήματα της βιβλιοθήκης*  				 Έτη 1ο-8ο: 2/1971, 4/1971 - 10/1971, 12/1971, 2/1972 - 6/1972, 10/1972 - 12/1972, 2/1973, 7/1973, 2/1974, 11/1974 - 5/1975, 7/1975 - 11/1975, 1/1976, 2/1976, 4/1976, 8/1977, 1/1978
Vor Spor.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη καρτ ποσταλ σκοπελου απο την δεκαετια του 70.

σάρωση0003.jpg

Το Φρουλα ηταν καικι μονοπροπελο που εκανε εκδρομες απο αλονησο για σκοπελο μαζι με το χρυσαυγη,με εδρα την αλονησο και τα ειχε ο ιδιος καραβοκυρης

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το φρουλα στην σκοπελο,αλονησιας ομως πλοιοκτησιας

DSCN3130.jpg

----------


## phadim

> Skopelos in 1962
> Skopelos 2.jpg
> 
> Skopelos in 1978
> Skopelos 1978.jpg
> 
> Skopelos in the late 1990s
> Skopelos.jpg


Η 1η φωτογραφία είναι ... Σκιάθος

----------


## phadim

> _Skopelos_ in the very early 1990s
> Skopelos,jpg.jpg
> 
> One more Skopelos photo from 1989.
> Skopelos.jpg


Η 2η φωτογραφία είναι ανάποδα τυπωμένη. Το εκκλησάκι (Παναγία του Κάστρου) είναι δεξιά και όχι αριστερά.

----------


## Ellinis

Σκόπελος με ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο-μετατροπή από Fairmile.

774251_405771016171593_1176114420_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο ατμόπλοια αρόδο στην Σκόπελο στην δεκαετία του '30
skopelos 30s.jpg
Πηγή: Τα καράβια και τα καίκια των Σποράδων

----------

